# Internegatives



## JamesD (Jun 9, 2006)

In order to reliably print the same photograph more than once, particularly from negatives which require extensive manipulations (dodging, burning, cropping, etc), I'd like to produce an internegative so that I can do the manipulations once (and get them right) and then print additional photos without needing to do the manipulations each time.

Does anyone have any advice on this?  For instance, would special films and/or chemistry be needed?  Any exposure suggestions?  I'm guessing that the best way to do this would be to "print" full size to sheet film, including whatever manipulations the image needs, then contact print from that; is this correct?  Is it feasable?  Do internegatives degrade the image?  I've thought about paper internegatives, but I've noticed that some fine details in a paper negative don't reliably come through.

I'm not sure what questions I need to ask, but these are a few I can think of now.  If anyone can tell me anything, even if it's just better questions to ask, I'd be ever-thankful!

Thanks!


----------



## terri (Jun 9, 2006)

I've not done any personally. I have some resources I can check out. If any seem really useful I'll give you the names so you have something to study. 

Or someone who has experience could weigh in here with actual info.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 9, 2006)

It's been so long, I don't remember all the details, but there always was a drop in quality. Not a ton if done right, but some.


----------

